# 5 1/2 month old colt....what do you think of him?



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Oh my goodness look at him covered in snow!! What a cute little man. He's gonna be a heart breaker, for sure


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

He is adorable!!!

Conformationally, it is hard to tell when they are young if they have good confo. or not, but as of right now he looks really good. His topline is extremely level as well. I'm not sure about height/weight/age ratios, but he well on his way to becoming a nice yearling.

And for breed...Quarter horse?

EDIT* Dang it!!! Just looked at his profile for his breed. I was thinking that, but convinced myself he was a QH.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

He's so cute!! Lookin' good for a baby


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I knew had to have QH in him somewhere with that cute little head & big butt. He's so handsome.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Is he Rocky Mt?


----------



## StormvaleQHStud (Dec 16, 2010)

May i ask what happened to his off hind leg looks a bit swollen. My QH yearling colt currently is 14hh and weighs 330kg cant get more on him with all his up growth spurts may help out a bit. Babies shouldnt have a lot of weight on them till their knees fully close around 4 to 5 for QHs as it can mess up there legs and a lot of other things so I am quite happy with my fella's weight at the present. Not scrawny but not weighty either so as not to mess up anything. He wont even have a rider on him till 4, 4 1/2 untill his knees close fully and he wont have a saddle on him untill 3. Bit of an idea. It is a fashion to start horses earlier to get them into classes etc but I refuse to start any of mine untill their particular breeds knees fully close and that changes for every breed. Clydies shouldnt be ridden until 6 or 7.... Good luck its exciting having a baby on the block huh?


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Its hard and un-fare to critique babies, but he looks like he'll be a looker. His right hind leg looks swollen?


----------



## poppypony (Jan 4, 2011)

i think he is a quater horse just the way he is bilt


----------



## poppypony (Jan 4, 2011)

i think he is a quater horse just by the way he is bilt


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

poppypony said:


> i think he is a quater horse just by the way he is bilt


Poppy, if you look at the OP's profile you will see that this guy is a Foxtrotter/QH cross.


----------



## DieselPony (Jul 26, 2010)

AB you ruined the guessing part of it! 

I think he looks really good, but never would have guessed anything other than full QH the way he looks right now. He's super cute! My mare was always a fugly little foal....


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Oooops!


He is a cutie with a big QH butt.

What did he do to his one leg? I agree, it looks puffy.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I like his front half. The back half didn't do much for him and what happened to his right hind cannon bone?Looks serious


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

He's a nice looking little boy! The only thing I see "bad" about him is how camped out he is in the hind legs. Well that and the swollen rear leg. Hope it's nothing too serious.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi all,

Yes, he's a by a QH stallion out of a Fox Trotter mare. He was my buy-on-get-one-free surprise when I bought my mare about a little over a year ago. 

I almost put in a disclaimer about the leg, but then I thought, let's see how noticeable it is.

It is actually a deformed cannon bone that he was born with. The vet didn't quite believe it and thought it was the extensor (sp?) tendon, but it was firm to the touch and he wasn't lame on it, so finally he x-rayed it, and yup, that's the shape of the cannon bone. :-(

It really makes me frustrated because I think he is very handsome otherwise, and mainly I worry about future soundness. He's been really sound on it so far, but it sets his fetlock/pastern joint and more of an angle than normal. But hey, what can I do but love him and hope for the best? Right now he is sound, so I can't always worry about the future or I would worry myself to death. But I just HATE IT that he was born that way.  I even go over and over in my mind about what I could have done wrong, but I tried so hard to get the mare's nutrition and everything right, once I found out she was pregnant. I really think it was a positional problem in the womb. The leg looks like it was cramped and grew twisted from the pressure. 

I think he would actually be quite attractive if it were not for the leg. Well, I think he is attractive anyway, but so much emphasis is put on conformation, and that horses are athletes, that it just tears me up that he is messed up. 

Anyway, other than the leg, which I can't do anything about, I am very happy with the way he is growing. I think he will have a nice QH butt. All the other foals by the same stallion were built very much like QHs. I figure if he's a crossbreed, QH is as good a cross as any. :lol:

I don't know when I will start riding him, if I am even lucky enough to due to the leg. I figure by the time he is 3, I should know if the leg is going to be a problem or not. I am already ponying him when I trail ride as the vet thought it would help strengthen the leg since I don't have a pasture for him to play on. 

So he is my little "trail horse in training" and I will just take it one day at a time. 

Tinyliny, congrats on being the only one to guess he has some gaited horse in him. I don't even see it in him, other than he has his mom's lovely head. I think that's his mom's prettiest feature!


----------

